# Ever see a wood computer before?



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*They're actually quite nice, with a price tag to match.

http://www.woodcontour.com/wood.php*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

hmmmm... never seen one, but...I have seen a computer made out an old ammo case.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty cool


----------

